# New Style Guitar Stand



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm making a new style guitar stand now,Im hoping to improve my sales.I ordered some guitar style inlays and kinda mimic the inlays on guitars.Look better?Itchy:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Idea!*

And nice background on the photo too! :thumbsup: My only comment is
that the legs and the inlay are running vertical. The back of the unit has the grain running horizontal. Your eye, well at least my eye, well my one really good eye, is torn between following across or up and down. In the world of design we call that a focal point. Your eyes want to flow around rather than be drawn to a certain point or area. OK, that's the theory and maybe I'm the only one who would say on the next one run the back grain vertical and see how that looks. I'm pretty sure you'll like it better....never have led you wrong....yet! :laughing: Nice work. Keep this up and you'll be in the pay more taxes group in no time!:yes: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm thinking that this one is not up to your normal standard Gary. Not to worry though, I will gladly take this one off your hands to prevent you from having to dispose of it. No need to thank me, that's just the type of guy that I am. That's just the way I roll. :blink:
Okay, fine. I didn't think you'd buy that load of crap. Very nice work. The inlay really adds to the guitar stand. Love it.
Great work as usual. But if you are embarrassed about this one, I will gladly take it off your hands to prevent you from having to dispose of it. No need to thank me, that's just the type of guy I am. That's just the way I roll. :laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Woodnthings,thanks I probably will go the same direction,good idea because of another aspect.African Mahogany looks like different shades or colors from different angles.If ya look at it from another angle it will look darker or lighter.Kinda like irredecent<spelling,LOL.:thumbsup: Plus less tearout going with the grain on the dado.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now here's another idea*

If you run the grain vertical, why not do a bookmatch and then you can center the inlay in the joint. That will hide the joint and give it a nice detail. Another thought...got any slightly darker wood for the back. That would set off the inlay even more...just saying. You can use that new bandsaw you got for the resaw on the bookmatch. I think we just raised the selling price about $100...maybe more! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Gary,
I think the inlay adds a little detail to it. I was wondering what it would look like if you increased he size of the arch on the very bottom, kinda like the sole of a shoe. You have a very slight recess there, maybe make it more pronounced to lighten up that bottom piece. Just a thought.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice design Gary, I like it a lot. I like Bill's ideas too. Maybe bookmatch the back piece and then shape it like a pick? That'd be cool too!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the inlay. My guitar would love to sit in that stand!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Gary, I love these stands. Another thought (to bump your price as well) would be a small storage area between the two legs at the base. Kind of about the size of an old cigar box with a single lid to keep extra sets of strings, stringwinder, picks, capos, cleaning cloth etc. It seems every time I'm looking for these things I have to go on a scavenger hunt in my house.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> If you run the grain vertical, why not do a bookmatch and then you can center the inlay in the joint. That will hide the joint and give it a nice detail. Another thought...got any slightly darker wood for the back. That would set off the inlay even more...just saying. You can use that new bandsaw you got for the resaw on the bookmatch. I think we just raised the selling price about $100...maybe more! :thumbsup: bill


I think the bookmatch is a GREAT idea. It would mimic the backs/fronts of many popular guitars.

You could also do mother of pearl plugs on the sides. OR, if you "stylized" the back of the guitar stand to mimic the head design of popular guitars, you could use "retired" string machines to cover the screwholes. Just ideas, I'm not sure how they'd look when actually implemented.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My theory exactly*



moondawg said:


> *I think the bookmatch is a GREAT idea. It would mimic the backs/fronts of many popular guitars. .....*


I own a few guitars myself Guild, Martin, Fender...so that's what I was thinkin' :thumbsup: bill
BTW Now that Itchy has got me all fired up on this, thanks pal, I guess I'm going to make one of these suckers myself!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Bill that would require at least two new jigs.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I own a few guitars myself Guild, Martin, Fender...so that's what I was thinkin' :thumbsup: bill
> BTW Now that Itchy has got me all fired up on this, thanks pal, I guess I'm going to make one of these suckers myself!


I'm a Taylor guy myself.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Woodnthings,I took your advice and found a nice piece of wood and ran the back vertical and Mike I arched the bottom a bit more.And the verdict is------------------------------------Itchy/Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Awesome!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: bill


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That is about the nicest,safest looking stand I've ever seen---Good work--How much extra for the stash box between the feet?:laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Mikes woods,I have it on ebay for $76.99 which is cheaper than anyone.Did you mean a tray at the bottom for picks and things?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I think Joesdad's suggestion of a stash box would be a very good addition .

P.S. I also think that the price could be raised quite a bit----


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A good friend of mine makes Awls----at first he was pricing them low--After all.it's an awl --how much would a person pay for a tool that you can buy in a hardware store for $5.00

WRONG---His awls now sell between $65-- and $125---and he sells more of them!

He has sent them all over the world and been written up several times--They are now "braging rights" tools.

I think you may create a bad misconception of quallity if a fine product is under priced--

Just a thought----

I don't know how to post pictures--Look for awls on ebay--woodndust I think is his site--

Jim ***** is his name--google that and awls and you might pull up an article or two---


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll make one and give it a shot.I'll put it the length of the felt and a lid with just a fingerhole in it.Something simple.1"-2" deep should work.What else would a guitar player put in it besides picks and maybe a string or two?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A tuner (about the size of an old transistor radio) a pair of wire cutters, a little crank for winding strings and a capo (not to big of a device) --that's about it ---oh, and a pair of dice--that's what's in my banjo box---


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmm*

A set of strings, a string head turner, a capo, buncho picks and a flask of Jack Daniels. Oh, and a electronic pitch tuner for guys with tin ears. :blink: bill
OMT an nice cloth to wipe off the finger prints...hmmmm


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I was a little hesitant about what ya put in the stash box,I thought maybe some Stash,like something ya smoke.LOLOL!:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I like your new design a whole lot better. You could also put a hidden drawer in your stash box for a couple of Doobs.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Forgot something!*



Itchy Brother said:


> I was a little hesitant about what ya put in the stash box,I thought maybe some Stash,like something ya smoke.LOLOL!:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


Add this to your list... .38 Special for use in bar fights  bill


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> A set of strings, a string head turner, a capo, buncho picks and a flask of Jack Daniels. *Oh, and a electronic pitch tuner for guys with tin ears.* :blink: bill
> OMT an nice cloth to wipe off the finger prints...hmmmm


So that's my problem!:laughing: I can get close but rarely spot on by ear.
This is my newest one. Very handy.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I took a stand that I made a while ago and modified it with the addition of a tray under where the guitar sets.The picks or whatever players want to put in there will be hidden when a guitar rests on the stand.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Holy 6 string!*



joesdad said:


> So that's my problem!:laughing: I can get close but rarely spot on by ear.
> This is my newest one. Very handy.


That unit has more lights than my Christmas tree! 
Ibanez if I see the name correctly? Cool. I tune my guitars by ear most of the time, but I don't play with anyone, so I can be a little off and it don't matter much. I do like to play along to cds but it's hard to keep up. No practice = no skills! :yes: bill


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Itchy--That is nice---on a future stand add a lid--That one might be a touch shallow for a lid---Nice neat add on--Mike--


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

Will a lid work? The legs taper inwards.... I suppose you could put a trim around the lid and you wouldn't have to worry about it. I think a drawer might be better. The legs taper outwards as the drawer would open, so there shouldn't be any issue of it getting stuck. Need to use a magnet or some type of latch to hold it shut so it doesn't fall out when you pick up the stand and don't keep it 100% upright.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I sold it .It was on ebay for about 5 hours.A person that bought one before bought it as a gift for his brother.I'm feeling good.Thanks for all the advice.Gary:thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....:thumbsup:


----------



## halliwood (Dec 9, 2010)

edit: just notice there were two pages nevrmind the post below lol




Itchy Brother said:


> I'll make one and give it a shot.I'll put it the length of the felt and a lid with just a fingerhole in it.Something simple.1"-2" deep should work.What else would a guitar player put in it besides picks and maybe a string or two?


depending on the room you have, a capo, slide, string winder, harmonica etc.... no way you can fit all of those, but I think the harmonica would be the biggest of those, so if you can fit that you should be able to fit the others, and just take pics of all the different things that can fit by themselves and let the customer choose what one they want to put in it.


----------

